

Searching for Dark Matter with Cloudant, part 1 - mlmilleratmit
https://cloudant.com/blog/searching-for-dark-matter-with-cloudant-part-1/

======
mlmilleratmit
Anybody looking for a more technical dive, Matt Strassler (String theorist
formerly from UW, now poached to Rutgers) has an incredibly readable
exposition here: [http://profmattstrassler.com/articles-and-
posts/relativity-s...](http://profmattstrassler.com/articles-and-
posts/relativity-space-astronomy-and-cosmology/dark-matter/current-hints-of-
dark-matter-413/)

